# Weather - rain or snow



## Kid Kid Kid (Jan 30, 2013)

Anybody know if this rain in MA is going to be snow at the Loaf or VT mts ?


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 30, 2013)

its a good question...   its looking like highs in the low 40s today/tmrw, but lets hope that somehow mountains can either catch some snow on the tail end of this one....       thurs friday look more promising?  welcome to AZ!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

NCP is the word of the day for everywhere.  Just hope it is light!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

green is not good


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> NCP is the word of the day for everywhere.  Just hope it is light!!!!


NCP? Non Crystallized Precipitaion? Yea, I'm a little bummed, I was hoping for a dump prior to my trip next week, looks like that ain't gonna happen. This thaw and rain aren't going to help either.:angry:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> NCP? Non Crystallized Precipitaion? Yea, I'm a little bummed, I was hoping for a dump prior to my trip next week, looks like that ain't gonna happen. This thaw and rain aren't going to help either.:angry:



You forgot the FLASH FREEZE part.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

That Large swath of Green coming across the country totally SUCKS ! 
If that was Snow we would be set for the season..........


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

You can watch the bare spots grow on the Cannon webcam.


----------



## MattMc (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty warm in MA right now (50's)....doubt it's snow up north. But would like to hear!


----------



## MattMc (Jan 30, 2013)

Say NO to rain!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

No rai$ we need snow.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 30, 2013)

Current conditions:
Lincoln NH: 41* Rain
Conway NH: 38* Light Rain
Lyndonville VT: 44* Drizzle
Jay VT: 44* Rain Shower
Carrabasset ME: 41* Cloudy

Stay strong, Loaf!


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## Kid Kid Kid (Feb 1, 2013)

Come on SNOW !!!


----------



## marcy32 (Feb 5, 2013)

Any snow in the forcast this weekend at the Loaf ?


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 5, 2013)

MattMc said:


> Say NO to #*$*!



We don't mention the r word around these parts mister.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-storm-northeast-20130205

how bout 6-12"+ of fluff?


----------

